# How to change a water pump pulley



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I need to change the pulley on a JD water pump I no longer have free access to a press is there a ******* way to change that I don't know about ?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Gear puller to take it off, large vise and a brass bushing or punch to press it on?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

With the water pump off so you can support the other end of the shaft a vice, or a more shade tree approach, a hammer can be used to reinstall the pulley. A socket can be used if the pulley goes past flush with the end of the shaft. Make sure you don't move the impeller placement.


----------

